
Model Hacking ADAS to Pave Safer Roads for Autonomous Vehicles - panarky
https://www.mcafee.com/blogs/other-blogs/mcafee-labs/model-hacking-adas-to-pave-safer-roads-for-autonomous-vehicles/
======
panarky
Alternate title: "Hackers stuck a 2-inch strip of tape on a 35-mph speed sign
and tricked Teslas into accelerating to 85 mph"

